# Eye Infection



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi all, one of my (she is 4 month old) girls has a huge eye infection. I feel negligent for not having noticed it sooner!
Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Don't feel negligent. It could have happened very fast. I'm not sure. I'm going to google now and see what u come up with. Is there a pocket by the eye? Fluid if some sort?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think its an eye infection. There appears to be swelling below the eye causing what looks like it involves the eye. It doesn't look like sinus swelling, it looks too low. I don't see any signs of a bite or sting, do you see any small spot that is a different color?

Have you looked in her mouth?


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll go look in her mouth. 
There's lots of discharge greenish 
I used the last drops of Tobrex (ophthalmic antibiotics) uesterday 
You guys are all so great to help. 
I don't have a chicken vet. 
And I'm thinking I'll running to the store to get some garlic because in my mind, that's what Bee would do... Lol 
Sprinklers are running for the next couple hours, and I'll go see the girls right after that. 
Thank you all so much


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Rlabrum said:


> I'll go look in her mouth. There's lots of discharge greenish on the eye and over her nostril
> I used the last drops of Tobrex (ophthalmic antibiotics) uesterday You guys are all so great to help. I don't have a chicken vet. And I'm thinking I'll running to the store to get some garlic because in my mind, that's what Bee would do... Lol Sprinklers are running for the next couple hours, and I'll go see the girls right after that. Thank you all so much


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Get antibiotic eye ointment while you're at the feed store.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I went to feed store and got dr Naylor blue kote, lanced the boil on her face, and applied the blue kote (it's some gentian violet solution), and mashed a whole garlic in a little bit of their ff and the whole flock ate it all up I also had cefalexin capsules left over from dogs, and dissolved one capsule contents in a 2 ml eye drop vial, and gave her about 4 drops! She'll either make it or not Thanks for all the help


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

PS her mouth seems normal. She is feeding and drinking normal. Just acting a bit lethargic, and definitely not been able to see out of that wye


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can put a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water. If there is a fever, infection, pain, it will help reduce all of them.


----------

